# Wristbands for hand warmth



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

So I've discovered something pretty awesome - wearing wrist sweatbands makes my hands MUCH warmer on really cold days. Even my fingers were warmer and I didn't need a heat pack.

I was playing racquetball the other day and had just got some new underarmour wrist bands to keep my arm sweat from dropping down onto my glove. In most racquet sports, sweat on your palms is the enemy because you'll lose traction on your racquet.

So the wrist bands were great in theory but I noticed that my hand was so much hotter than normal that my palm started sweating directly! I took them off and my palms cooled back down. But the experience gave me an idea

When I went boarding yesterday, I put the wristbands on over my base layer and obviously under the jacket, which was then put under the gauntlet style gloves.

After 5 min it felt noticeably warmer than without the wristbands. So then I took one of the wristbands off and 5 min later I felt that that hand was colder than the other one.

Considering that the wristbands cost less than $10 and are super easy to put on, I highly recommend that you guys check it out. I was using the really thick ones from under armour.

Not sure why it works so well. Two theories: either the wrist band is blocking the route that the hot air would take to exit the gauntlet style glove, or its blocking in heat at the wrist which is then being forced to exit at the top of the hand.

https://www.amazon.com/Under-Armour-Performance-Wristbands-Black/dp/B00Z83ZEVY/


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Good idea. I get cold hands alla time. 

For horseriding in winter, I wear knitted wrist warmers and they make a huge difference. Never tried them for snowboarding cos I feared them to get soaking wet; but sports sweat wristbands sould like a good option. Gonna give them a try.


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

Might sound bonkers but yes it does make a difference, learnt this whilst scuba diving, you lose quite a lot of heat through your forearms 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

This is an amazing tip! Thank you so much for sharing. I will def. try this. Soon I will look like this on the hill and oddly I am ok with it.









Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

snowangel99 said:


> This is an amazing tip! Thank you so much for sharing. I will def. try this. Soon I will look like this on the hill and oddly I am ok with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. That would be me.
I'm trying to reduce the amount of body armour/protection I wear.
I think the only thing I haven't tried is the bubble wrap in the picture.:embarrased1:


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

snowangel99 said:


> This is an amazing tip! Thank you so much for sharing. I will def. try this. Soon I will look like this on the hill and oddly I am ok with it.[/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161219/170f4e51b2ca60722450a6472abc0267.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


thats a really good onesie costume


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Don't forget the ankle warmers too!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Don't forget the ankle warmers too!


-sigh-
I never looked that good exercising in heels & hot pants! :sad:

:hairy: 

I can't seem to find them online, but I have a product from Hot Hands or one of those chemical heat pack companies...

Its a pouch for holding a small heat pack with a velcro strap for around your wrist. The idea being to bring extra heat to the blood flow going into the hands. (...if I find it, I'll post a link.)

Not sure exactly how or why an unheated wrist band would help except as it might serve as additional insulation to prevent any extra heat loss before going to the hands. :dunno:

I discovered a similar fix for cold feet in the dress shoes I had to wear as a chauffeur.... Standing by the limo waiting on clients I positioned the back of my leg, behind my knees against the warm quater panel near the engine. The blood vessels are close to the surface there and it warmed the blood going to my feet. (...not a fix fot cold feet snowboarding obviously.) >


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> This is an amazing tip! Thank you so much for sharing. I will def. try this. Soon I will look like this on the hill and oddly I am ok with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Deacon said:


>


Still undecided if super eager to try zorbing or if fairly convinced that it's a bad idea... :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Still undecided if super eager to try zorbing or if fairly convinced that it's a bad idea... :laugh:


Imma go out on a limb here and say....





*....Baaaaaaaaad idea!!!*:blink:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Imma go out on a limb here and say....
> 
> *....Baaaaaaaaad idea!!!*:blink:


:blink: 
OMG... That was... just... No! NONONONO!
now I won't be able to sleep...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> :blink:
> OMG... That was... just... No! NONONONO!
> now I won't be able to sleep...


....sorry! :embarrased1:

But,.... Better you know than not!!! Don't wanna loose our Swiss Miss to sum freak, giant beach ball accident!


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Imma go out on a limb here and say....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's gone... ????????? wow

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkP (Feb 9, 2021)

dave785 said:


> So I've discovered something pretty awesome - wearing wrist sweatbands makes my hands MUCH warmer on really cold days. Even my fingers were warmer and I didn't need a heat pack.
> 
> I was playing racquetball the other day and had just got some new underarmour wrist bands to keep my arm sweat from dropping down onto my glove. In most racquet sports, sweat on your palms is the enemy because you'll lose traction on your racquet.
> 
> ...


Hot hands used to make bands to put handwarmers in. I wore them in the dead of winter to play disc golf. Could go gloveless in 20 degree weather and my hand was toasty warm. They work by dilating blood vessels to increase blood flow, which your body normally prevents to provide core warmth at the expense of extremities. The bands warm the blood a bit as it passes through the area.


----------

